# when do you do water changes (how often)



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

well?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

when the water starts to get cloudy and dirty i do 50% water changes
i hella hate doing it wih dam buckets sh*t lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i do a 30% water change once or twice a week
i also use buckets and a hand held gravel vac that u shake
works great


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I do a 30% water change and shipon the gravel also every week!!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

whenever its dirty! 60% or more.. 2 trips...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i do it whenever i get a chance..hand-held siphon and buckets...30 percent change usually..also depends on how dirty the waters is i might do 50..


----------



## Big Al (Oct 27, 2003)

25% every week


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

20-30 % weekly

Oburi


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

25-30% per week for me. I usually do gravel vacs every two weeks.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

%20 every 4 days since my nitrites are high. Also having sand teaches you to do it more often, atleast siphoning the dirt, as it can be seen clearly on the surface. Which I think it great since this way you can see all the dirt and limit any amonia spikes.


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

20% every week... or when the water's becomes a bit dirty


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

25-40% per week for endlers or guppies......10% twice a week for Ancistrus plecos..25% per 7-10 days in community tanks(live plants) and 5-10% in the big cichlid tanks or other messy fish every 2-3 days and a 25% on once a week......yeah i'm a buisy guy, but they breed like rabbits!


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

lol, thanx guys/girls, um i got a 33 g community tank that will soon have alot of plants and i got a ugf, how often should i do the water change and how much?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

once every 2 weeks and 30% should be cool......


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I do a water change every 2 week about 30% twicw a months


----------

